# Homelite string trimer 25 cc took off H L tamper plug



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

Trimer would run run unless choke was half closed. Model UT20022A built 4/04. Was hard to restart hot and stalls under load. So I inserted a fine small wood screw into the 2 plastic tamper plugs center hole then pulled off the plastic plugs off screws with pliers both pulled easy. Now I can adjust the 2 screws I expect. What is the inital setting 1 turn out on both? Which is the H one closest to carb and L is closest to block? :thumbsup:THANKS FOR A GREAT SITE.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well both screws are pretty darn close to the carburetor, but the "L" low speed adjustment is the one closest to the engine and the "H" high speed / load adjustment is the one closest to the air filter. I usually start at 1 1/2 to 2 turns from seat, on many emissions carburetors the adjustment screws have a finer thread so you might want to start at 2 turns and go from there.

Best of Luck...


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*30 Year tech right again*

:thumbsup: I learned again from him. Two items this time. First always proof read your post so you do not type carb when you mean choke. His inital setttings turns worked great started first pull and I only had to turn 1/4 to fine tune each screw. No more tamper plugs and NO smoke or skips now.Thanks again. My wife finds it so much easier to do the yard work now-that will be the day!!


----------

